# De-registering



## undersiege (Mar 20, 2009)

Can anyone tell me how to de-register from this site?  The membership figures may be somewhat misleading because the withdrawal process is not obvious.


----------



## fatbuddha (Mar 20, 2009)

Anyone who's done it would have to re register in order to tell you how they did it!
Its a bit like asking 'what's it like when you're dead?'


----------



## Deleted member 4053 (Mar 20, 2009)

*membership*

Undersiege
PM Admin
he will sort it

Weez


----------



## t&s (Mar 20, 2009)

just dont log in 
you wont get any spam 
but why de redgister ,
are you dissapointed with the site ?


----------



## Hazy-thoughts (Mar 21, 2009)

The membership numbers might be a somewhat misleading 
What a very strange comment to make 
I have never de-registered from any forum I have ever been a member of, I have never had a de-registering process available on the forums I have run in the past, all forums are the same I guess, why de-register, to make some point or other 
If you dont like a site, just dont use it, It's simple


----------

